# rip off



## ms21117 (Jul 26, 2005)

I was a TIVO devotee (if that's a word) until this week...now tIVO has become a rip off...here are the facts..I have a series 1, antenna, lifetime service. I've nursed this baby for 5 0r 6 years..no problems..in 2.09, digital arrives and I'm told my series 1 won't work and Tivo has decided not to write the 15 lines or so of code so my series 1 can "see" the digital channels (which I have converted back to analog thru a converter box (the one recommended on the TIVO site..)..so after much batteling, tivo agrees to sell me a SERIES 2 which they say will work and transfer my lifetime service to that box...I'm not real happy about this, but i pay the $ and get the box...needless to say it doesn't work...many tech calls later..still won't work..so i call and ask them to transfer the service back to my Series 1 (takes them 1 min to do) while I decide what I want to do, I'll probably end up buying (for $199) a HD Tivo that they are "sure" will work...many calls later, they can't transfer it back to my Series 1 and then to whatever new one I decide on because the "system" won't allow it (so says the supervisor)...so I now have a series 2 (that doesn't work) which i will return; and a series 1 that doesn't have service....alll because TIVO chose not to write the code for Series 1 boxes......does anyone have contacts higher in TIVO that one might contact???? Thanks


----------



## JDossey (Jun 25, 2006)

I came in here looking for a specific solution and the very first post I see is called Rip Off, and there are some pretty ridculous statments in it.

One statemetn is that Tivo would not write the few lines of code to allow an anaolg tuner to receive and record digital signals. That is soooo stupid.

It is almost like saying, "Why cant they write the code so I can play my BETA viedeo tape in my VHS player or my IPOD"?

The solution to receiving digital is having a digital TUNER which is a piece of HARDWARE, not a program.

I give up. I am disappointed with this kind of stuff in this forum. 

By the way, I also started with a Series 1 Tivo, and a couple of months ago, I bought a TiVO HD with dual digital tuners. I dont have cable or satelite or anything, just a plain old antennae, and I get over 43 channels mostly digital, some still analog until Next year, But I wont even miss those. The digital ones are crystal clear. Something is very wrong here and it isnt your TIVO box.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

> Tivo has decided not to write the 15 lines or so of code so my series 1 can "see" the digital channels (*which I have converted back to analog thru a converter box (the one recommended on the TIVO site..*)


JDossey, please actually read what was written before you decide to flame him. I believe what he is asking for is the ability for his Series 1 TiVo to work with the digital converter.

To the original poster, a series 3 or TiVoHD will solve your problem without the external digital converter. It has built in digital tuners and will receive all digital OTA broadcasts. I believe there were some Series 2 models that had digital tuners built in, but I am not sure about that.

As for getting it to work on your series 1 box, I don't know what to tell you. It may just be time to give it up.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No Series 2s have digital tuners. All Series 1s/2s technically could support any box that outputs SD analog A/V and has appropriate IR or serial control, but TiVo chooses not to write a software update for Series 1s, nor include OTA box capability in the Series 2 DT and 542 TiVos.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

classicsat said:


> No Series 2s have digital tuners. All Series 1s/2s technically could support any box that outputs SD analog A/V and has appropriate IR or serial control, but TiVo chooses not to write a software update for Series 1s, nor include OTA box capability in the Series 2 DT and 542 TiVos.


what is a Series 2 DT?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> what is a Series 2 DT?


a series 2 duel tuner


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> a series 2 duel tuner


So they fight each other? Duel or dual? 
j/k I assumed it meant Digital Tuner.


----------

